# Driving from Malaga to Faro - Portugal



## ValHam (Apr 15, 2008)

How is the driving from malaga to Portugal?  How long does it usually take to get to Faro?  Thanks


----------



## Blues (Apr 16, 2008)

Google maps has it at about 4 1/2 hours, which sounds about right.  It's almost entirely 4 lane divided highway.  A lot like driving an interstate in the US.  Mostly you should have no trouble following the signs to find your way.  But you'll have to pay close attention on the bypass around Sevilla.  That's a little confusing.

Get a good map.  I recommend the Michelin map for southern Spain and southern Portugal.  I picked it up in southern Spain -- around Marbella in my case, but I'm sure you can find it all over around there.  Hard to find in the US.  Before I left, I bought what was supposed to be a detailed map from AAA.  That one could have gotten me lost.  The Michelin map is so much better.


----------



## Blues (Apr 16, 2008)

BTW, an alternate route to that recommended by Google maps is to drive the coastal tollway through the Costa del Sol, past Marbella and Gibraltar.  That should take you just over 5 hours, per Google maps.

While you'll get a great view of Gibraltar that way, if you take the tollway, you'll get only occasional views of the coast.  So unless you want the Gibraltar view, I'm not sure I recommend it.  You could always take the local route through the Costa del Sol, but that's very slow with a lot of stop lights.  That would make a nice road trip, but figure on it taking you all day in that case.


----------



## ValHam (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for the information - If I decide to do 2 weeks in Spain would it be a good idea to do both weeks in Malaga or should I do 1 week Malaga and 1 week Alicante or Castellion or Almiera ?


----------



## Blues (Apr 16, 2008)

Haven't been to other areas of Spain other than Andalucia, so I'll let others reply.  For myself, I'd go back to spend more time in Sevilla and Granada, and to visit Cordoba, which I didn't get a chance to do.


----------



## Keitht (Apr 17, 2008)

If you are spending 2 weeks in Spain I would go for 2 weeks in Malaga area.  There really is a huge amount to see in the area, and 2 weeks in one location would mean you can be a little more leisurely about activities and trips.


----------



## ValHam (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks Keith - I was looking over the sights to see in Spain and I think I should do the 2 weeks in Spain back to back - so much to see and I hate being rushed - I may have an opportunity to do an overnight near some of the sights if I don't have the hassle of changing timeshares.  Do you know what the Club la costa las Flores is like?  or would you recommend any other timeshare in the Malaga area?  Thanks again


----------

